# Hobie PA's not for rough water.....



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Came across this post while on another kayak fishing site. Even the Reps at Hobie are surprised at the number of saltwater fishermen who are interested in buying a boat designed for freshwater fishing. http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/commun ... hp?t=71665


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I clicked on it twice, and it says its no longer available or has changed??


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

The end of the link should be

.com/community/showthread.php?t=71665

Quick summary

09 Hobie PA, in 3 1/2 ft whitecaps and 20 knot winds got sideways and owner went swimming and had trouble reboarding because the kayak took on water in the forward hatch.

Then 31 pages of anti Hobie .vs pro Hobie drama...


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

B.Fine said:


> The end of the link should be
> 
> .com/community/showthread.php?t=71665
> 
> ...


 Thanks B.Fine, I almost removed the post because I couldn't get on the site again. I'm not against PA's but just from looking at the boat, I know it really shines in freshwater, and calm bay waters. I think I'd rather have more of an S.O.T. like the Hobie Adventure, or Ocean Kayak Trident, or the equivalent in the gulf.


----------



## Rocketvet (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the debate will go on forever with as many personal preferences as there are makes and models of kayaks. I have spent a lot of days on the Gulf in both the PA and an Outback and really other than launching and landing, I'd rather be in the PA any day. I think common sense is not so common and maybe we go out on days when we know it might be questionable but passion to fish sometimes overrides. Thankfully it's been shown to be a pretty safe sport and most of the mishaps occur in shallow water.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

pole squeezer said:


> Thanks B.Fine, I almost removed the post because I couldn't get on the site again. I'm not against PA's but just from looking at the boat, I know it really shines in freshwater, and calm bay waters. I think I'd rather have more of an S.O.T. like the Hobie Adventure, or Ocean Kayak Trident, or the equivalent in the gulf.


I liked the article, learning there might be an issue with the hatch seal is good info to have (even though it seems to be an early model PA with the usual kinks that go with new models), I'm trying to read up as much as possible because I'm planning on getting a Hobie this summer. I'm leaning heavily towards the PA, I like my OK MII but I really want a peddle drive to go hands free. 

If I go to unload any kayak and there are 3' + white caps and a good wind to go with it, the kayak is staying dry and I'm having steak on the grill for dinner. In the waters I'd feel comfortable taking a kayak out in, I'm pretty sure the PA will do fine, but I'm going to demo one to make sure I get the right model for me. 

Just my $.02


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i have a pa and i would rather be on it then any other yak in rough seas and i have been in some 4+ seas already. but i did flip it in the surf but it was easy to flip back over. they supposely fixed the front hatch seal problem on the 2011 models. i just cross my bungies to seal it alittle tighter and i plan on doing some seal work. also check out the hobie forums for lots of great info on the pro angler and all other models!


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I would much rather break the surf in a SOT type of kayak than any sort of sit-in kayak. You'd be sunk where you sit by the time you got your splash skirt rigged and ready to paddle!

But I won't leave shore if there are white caps on the water no matter how high the rollers get! Common sense and water safety rule the game with me no matter what else you can say about being "macho" and taking on the Gulf!! I've been rode hard and put up wet too many times to care about "macho" or being "cool"!!


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*White Caps in Blue*

I agree that if I see whitecaps in blue waters past the second bar, it's not a day to kayak in the Gulf. 

I look for protected places in the Sound or the Bay and have fun with that. It may take switching up some gear, but being out on the water is what counts.

Gaffy :no:


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I was on a different kayaking site, and these kayakers were tackling 17ft seas, with sit insides. Also too a s.o.t. kayak with good secondary stability is a great plus when tackling 3' seas. Of course many pro's handle the PA in rough surf with no problems. I think it depends on reading the waves, and good paddling skills, at least to launch a PA in my opinion.


----------



## Rocketvet (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree 100% about the paddling skills. The PA is way too slow to respond to the rudder to correct in rough surf. I do use my peddles at the same time to power out of the break zone as fast as possible. As far as SIK kayaks, maybe with a skirt and perfection of the eskimo roll, but not with rods and gear on board! When I first tried kayak fishing in the Gulf, I had a SIK that I tried ONCE to launch in just moderate surf.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Amen to that Rocket, I have paddled sit in kayaks for over 50 years and bought my very first SOT in 2006! They are a perfect adaptation of a kayak for the type of fishing and sport kayaking we have here on the Gulf and inland waters. But I never had to deal with the likes of surf action in Canada or the northern tier states where most of my white watering and fishing was done. It's a whole different world of water sport than what we have here on the coast.


----------

